# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Cili prej anëtarëve të forumit shkruan pa gabime drejtshkrimore?

## DAJO

Kam me pak se nje vit, qe marr pjese ne kete forum.
Personalisht e quaj fitore te madhe pjesemarrjen e bashkeatdhetareve te mi ketu.
Duke pare se shume anetare kane nevoje (deshire) te mesojne drejtshkrimin e shqipes se njehesuar, ftoj gjithe ato/a qe jane diplomuar per gjuhe dhe letersi shqipe, te sjellin shembuj nga postimet e shkruara pa gabime drejtshkrimore ,ne nje perpjekje per te "nxitur"sadopak anetaret per t'u rradhitur nder shkruesit me te mire te shqipes, ne Forumin Shqiptar.
Ju lutem respektoheni deshiren time!

----------


## RaPSouL

Une personalisht njoh 3 anetar qe shkruajn pa asnje gabim drejtshkrimor.
1.Darius
2.Davius
3.thekthi

----------


## no name

_Fiori dhe Zemrushja sa kam verejtur postimet e te dyjave shkruajne paster dhe pa gabime , ka dhe plot te tjere.._

----------


## RaPSouL

1.thekthi
2.RaPsOuL
3.Zemrushja
4.Darius

Keto JAN  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## DAJO

RapSoul!
Ju pershendes me nje kundershtim.
Sigurisht qe jeni gabim.
Nese sillni nje shkrim me disa fjali ketu,do te bindeni per kete nga ata qe dine me mire se ne shqipen e drejteshkruar.
Qofte i gabuar kundershtimi im!
Ju f.l.m !

----------


## DAJO

Thekth,Alb^Boy!
Ju respektoj per mendimet!
Desha vetem nje shembull kur te keni kohe, qe te beheni me te besueshem.Po te vini re, ne hyrje te kerkes-deshires sime, kete theksoj.
FLM!

----------


## RaPSouL

> RapSoul!
> Ju pershendes me nje kundershtim.
> Sigurisht qe jeni gabim.
> Nese sillni nje shkrim me disa fjali ketu,do te bindeni per kete nga ata qe dine me mire se ne shqipen e drejteshkruar.
> Qofte i gabuar kundershtimi im!
> Ju f.l.m !


Ai ishte mendimi im personal!

----------


## bili99

...Si teme dhe si ide eshte e shkelqyeshme. Per permisim, dhe krijimit te nje shprehie per te perdorur drejtshkrimin shqip  me ndihmen e profesionalistave te gjuhes do te ishte  nje ndihmese thuajse per te gjithe antaret  e Forumit...Sigurisht se nuk do te mund te permiresojne te gjithe gabimet tona..por,edhe sikur te verejne nje fjale qe perdoret jasht rregullave te drejtshkrimit ta postojne te gabuar dhe si do te shkruhej drejt..ketu ne kete teme qe ka nisur Dajo...besoj se do te ishte tema me e frekuentuar ne dite.....

Edhe njehere pergezoj Dajon per temen por, si nje teme ndihmese, si nje teme permiresuese per shumicen e antareve te forumit..dhe jo se sa antare e shkruajn gjuhen drejt...do te ishte nje teme me nje list te shkurter nese do te egzistonte nje liste emrash bile...nga ana tjeter po te perdorej ai segmenti tjeter i temes per ndihme nga gjuhtaret tema do te kishte jete te gjate sa edhe vete Forumi.

me nderime,
bili99

----------


## OO7

> Une personalisht njoh 3 anetar qe shkruajn pa asnje gabim drejtshkrimor.
> 1.Darius
> 2.*Davius*
> 3.*thekthi*





> 1.*thekthi*
> 2.*RaPsOuL*
> 3.Zemrushja
> 4.Darius
> 
> Keto JAN


Kane dale shoket tu fol per njeri tjetrin. LOL Ju sdini akoma Shqip mer, po shkruakeni ju paster e pa gabime. 

Sa per temen ska njeri ne forum te shkruaje paster e pa gabime, sepse shumicen e kohes shkruan shume shpejt edhe normalisht do te besh gabime. Nese jane shkrime te gjata ske mundesi ti korrigjosh sepse sdo rrish nje ore tjeter duke e pare. Jam 100% i bindur se te gjithe qe shkruajne ketu ne forum, nuk shkruajne njesoj me laps ne leter.

----------


## DAJO

bili99 !
Ju falenderoj per mbeshtetjen.
Do te ish nje menyre shume efektive argetimi dhe jo vetem.
Meqe "harxhojme" kohe ne forum, perse te mos fitojme nje veti cilesore me rendesi jetike per nje komb te qyteteruar,sic eshte drejtshkrimi i gjuhes?
Te behemi te gjithe profesioniste eshte e pamundur,porse, te fitojme nga njohurite e me te aftesuarve,kjo besoj eshte e pranueshme nga te gjithe.
Respekte!

----------


## DAJO

LuPiCuPi !
Jam shume dakord me kete.



> Jam 100% i bindur se te gjithe qe shkruajne ketu ne forum, nuk shkruajne njesoj me laps ne leter


Do te ish nje ndihme gjeniale nese do te kontibonim me shkrime te pagabimta drejtshkrimore,per brezin e ri qe rritet jashte vendit dhe shqipen e meson vetem gojarisht.Akoma edhe nje fjali me gabime sikur te ndreqet ,eshte terheqje vemendjeje ne menyren e drejte te shkrimit,per pasoje edhe te se folurit sakte ne jeten e perditeshme te gjuhes sone.
Cdokush prej nesh mund te "vjedhe" pak kohe per te shkruar drejte shqipen ketu ne forum.
Respekte!

----------


## OO7

> Do te ish nje ndihme gjeniale nese do te *kontibonim* me shkrime *te pagabimta* drejtshkrimore, per brezin e ri qe rritet jashte vendit dhe shqipen e meson vetem gojarisht.


Ja dy gabime  :shkelje syri:  Nejse.

----------


## DAJO

> Ja dy gabime  Nejse.


Tani filloi "loja" .

----------


## DAJO

Po vetekorrigjohem.

Do te ish nje ndihme gjeniale ,nese do te *kontribonim* me shkrime *te sakta* ,per brezin e ri qe rritet jashte vendit dhe shqipen e meson vetem gojarisht.Akoma edhe nje fjali me gabime sikur te ndreqet ,eshte terheqje.......

----------


## OO7

> Po vetekorrigjohem.
> 
> *Do te ish* nje ndihme gjeniale ,nese do te kontribonim me shkrime te sakta ,per brezin e ri qe rritet jashte vendit dhe shqipen e meson vetem gojarisht.Akoma edhe nje fjali me gabime sikur te ndreqet ,eshte terheqje.......


Ja prape nje tjeter. LOL

----------


## darwin

> Kam me pak se nje vit, qe marr pjese ne kete forum.
> Personalisht e quaj fitore te madhe pjesemarrjen e bashkeatdhetareve te mi ketu.
> Duke pare se shume anetare kane nevoje (deshire) te mesojne drejtshkrimin e shqipes se njehesuar, ftoj gjithe ato/a qe jane diplomuar per gjuhe dhe letersi shqipe, te sjellin shembuj nga postimet e shkruara pa gabime drejtshkrimore ,ne nje perpjekje per te "nxitur"sadopak anetaret per t'u rradhitur nder shkruesit me te mire te shqipes, ne Forumin Shqiptar.
> Ju lutem respektoheni deshiren time!



KVS , edspace, liveintwoplaces, darius


10 gërma

----------


## land

Darius,hyjnjeriu,Artson

----------


## land

Borix,xfiles,diesel industry

----------


## *Babygirl*

_Opss paska kaluar tema "Kush ofendon me bukur" 

Sa per temen: Ka shum anetar te forumit qe me pelqejn menyra sesi shkruajn por po i permend disa qe me kan re ne sy si: Davius, Darius, Pyes_Lotin, Baptist, Zemrushja, Thekthi, Lioness, Borix, Artson, Dito, Ildushja, Shoku_Tanku, Bledari, Morning Star etj... (Shpresoj qe keta qe kam permend te ua kam shkruar nicka-t ashtu sic duhet )_

----------


## YaSmiN

Me pelqen shkrimet e Borix,Davius edhe Zemrushja.Por ne nje shkrim qe me beri shume pershtyje ishte ku ka shkruar edhe Shkelqesia_E_Tij me beri pershtypje sepse nuk e dija qe ka shkrim kaq te mire.

----------

